# Motorcycles riding center line



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why motorcycles ride so close to the center line. When they have their feet on the peg extended partially forward their feet are almost over the line. Doesn't make any sense to me. Why not travel in the center of their lane or towards the side of the rd. more. I'm sure there is a logical reason for this. 

p.s. didn't know what forum to put this one in. Hopefully I put it in the right place.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Riding in the center is the most dangerous spot.. The center of the lane holds most oil and fluid drippings which can make it a little slick at times.. I tend to ride to the outside of the lane cuz it gives me a better exit chance in case of emergency.. But it all depends on the situation.. Since I ride a sportbike and not a cruiser I dont have the issue of my apendages hangin over the center line...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Chocha said:


> .........Since I ride a sportbike and not a cruiser I dont have the issue of my apendages hangin over the center line...


Your avatar cleary shows that! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Your avatar cleary shows that! :lol: :yikes:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Your avatar cleary shows that! :lol: :yikes:


Certainly there are some exceptions...:lol: :lol: _ I also try not to ride with an ice cold coors light in my hand either.. But it happens!!!:yikes: _


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

tdejong302 said:


> Can anyone tell me why motorcycles ride so close to the center line. When they have their feet on the peg extended partially forward their feet are almost over the line. Doesn't make any sense to me. Why not travel in the center of their lane or towards the side of the rd. more. I'm sure there is a logical reason for this.
> 
> p.s. didn't know what forum to put this one in. Hopefully I put it in the right place.


You are supposed to ride behind the drivers seat of the vehicle in front of you(left side of lane). It gives better visability of you to the driver in fornt of you(keeps you out of their blind spot), better visabiluity to you of the road infront of you(and in front of the vehcile in front of you), and better visability of you to oncoming drivers.

As mentioned above, you dont want to ride the center of the lane due to oil and crowning.

Regardless, you shouldnt be rideing the center line...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I always ride near the center line, but never on it (slippery!) or over it. The center of the road gives you the most visibility and lets you be seen as well. Gives you more options if you need to avoid granny or the soccer mom on the cell phone as well etc. And in deer country, that little extra space may give you just that much more time to react. For my own health though, I stay in my lane...wish others would to!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I also ride the left hand side of my lane. The center of the lane is simply dangerous with cupping and oil along with other debris. The right hand lane on most country roads is also the side with the most potholes and gravel, so most bikes try to avoid that. While it may look like a rider has thier foot over the line, I am betting that in most cases, that is a trick of the eyes. I ride that side, and my feet do not go over the line when on the highway pegs.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The main reason most ride that way is for safety from people that pass and if your over on the right side of the lane most will pass straddling the center line, if your just to the right of the center line most that pass will move over to the correct lane.

Trust me I have been there way too many times in years past..


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I consider myself schooled on motorcycle etiquette now. Thanks. Now as I travel I won't think about it like I use to.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

All this time I thought the bikers were just being cocky The cars and trucks usually win every time


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> All this time I thought the bikers were just being cocky The cars and trucks usually win every time


We are not cocky... We are just looking out for all those cagers that have their heads up their you know whats...


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> I always ride near the center line, but never on it (slippery!) or over it. The center of the road gives you the most visibility and lets you be seen as well. Gives you more options if you need to avoid granny or the soccer mom on the cell phone as well etc. And in deer country, that little extra space may give you just that much more time to react. For my own health though, I stay in my lane...wish others would to!


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Must be talking about Harleys,dang rolling road blocks.   :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Roads are also designed to be convex and drain water to the side. accually oil and water moves to the side and away from the center ,thats where the drains are. also for visability.


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

OK, I understand the visability part but not the part about having the high beams on all of the time. Every motorcycle that passes me has their high beam headlights on.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Ogre said:


> OK, I understand the visability part but not the part about having the high beams on all of the time. Every motorcycle that passes me has their high beam headlights on.


It's possible you're still seeing lowbeams only at a greater wattage than average headlights. 

I haven't done it yet with my current bike, but the last one I owned I installed some extra bright lights after a few occasions of nearly being benrothlisberged by people not paying attention when making quick left turns...


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

there are a few riders out there that just dont care about anyone else but themselves. wont move off the center line when a car is coming at them or dim there lights, I have run into a few of them. they give the rest of us a bad image.the guys i ride with and myself move over when vehicles are comin at us. not only polite but cant win if you get hit with a car or somethin bigger. just takes common sense. bugs the heck out of me when i am in my car and have to move over because some idiot is to stupid to get off the yellow line and his feet are stickin out in my lane. I ride a cruiser and it dont take that much effort to move over a little.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

swampbuck62 said:


> Must be talking about Harleys,dang rolling road blocks.   :lol:


You can say that again!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I will give a good friend of mine from the army credit though. That guys seriously drives his Harley like a sportbike. He's definitely fun to ride with (When my bike used to be street legal.......That should be changing in the spring of next year though.:evilsmile .) I have my heart set on getting a 675 Daytona still for the street when I'm not racing. If he had a sportbike he would kill himself for sure. He is a good rider though.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

not being a motorcycle dude... it would seem the wind rush from the on coming traffic has to be perrty bad when you are riding on the left side of the lane... does the draft or wind from the other vehicles effect were you drive in the lane...


----------

